# Sherman vs the chair



## trailgoats (Jul 26, 2013)

He's always finding a way to get in trouble. I heard a bunch of banging around in the backyard and this is what I found.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hahaha


----------



## lauramae86 (Oct 8, 2013)

Lmao!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Hehe, that's good! For goodness sakes Sherman sit down and take a rest!


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

:ROFL: 
"Curse those 2 legged contraptions!"
I bet he thought he would never get caught either!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

lol, that just made my day


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

LOL, I think he needs lessons on how to properly use a chair 
Silly Sherman!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

He's adorable!


----------



## trailgoats (Jul 26, 2013)

He was seriously wedged in there too! It took my husband and I about 20 minutes to get him out. It was so funny how freaked out all the other goats were. They knew for sure that the chair monster had slain its first victim, and was coming for them next.


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm sitting in a small mom and pop pharmacy getting looked at funny from laughing at Sherman. Silly boy.


----------

